# Elk down



## The100road (Sep 12, 2017)

My dad got this archery bull Sunday evening. Called me, my brother and my cousin to come help pack it out after it was down. Ended up getting home after 2:00am. 

He called it in with a cow elk call to about 30 yards and made the heart shot. Dad couldn't be happier. 

My muzzleloader season starts in a few weeks. Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 15


----------



## DKMD (Sep 12, 2017)

That last picture made me chuckle... Looks like some kind of veterinary urologist thing.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hell, I thought it was some weird Washingtonian kinky send off to the netherworld, but I wasn't going to say anything!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## The100road (Sep 12, 2017)

That's only with the cow elk @rocky1 not the Bulls.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 12, 2017)

Congrats to your father. What set up is he shooting? I love archery hunting.


----------



## The100road (Sep 12, 2017)

@Ray D I'd have to ask him. I know it's getting a little outdated. Probably close to 8-10 years old. He's about due for a new one.


----------



## TimR (Sep 12, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That last picture made me chuckle... Looks like some kind of veterinary urologist thing.


You kill me!!


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 12, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That last picture made me chuckle... Looks like some kind of veterinary urologist thing.


Doc, you still got it!!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 12, 2017)

I heard of goose and duck down and was curious of elk down. Now I know. It sure looks like an excellent adventure.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2017)

Over on our side? Nice elk.


----------



## The100road (Sep 12, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Over on our side? Nice elk.



Na. This is a western washington Roosevelt elk. 

Probably only have about 73 years before getting drawn for a Eastern WA special bull permit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 12, 2017)

I am jealous as He$$ but also happy as heck for yall!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Sep 12, 2017)

that's awesome! congrats to your dad.


----------



## The100road (Sep 14, 2017)

#2 for the Rowden's dropped this morning. When is it my turn!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Sep 14, 2017)

Fantastic! Archery kill as well?


----------



## The100road (Sep 14, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Fantastic! Archery kill as well?



Yes sir. This one was called into about 20 yards and shot out of a tree stand on private property.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 14, 2017)

The100road said:


> Yes sir. This one was called into about 20 yards and *shot out of a tree stand* on private property.



HOLY CRAP the elk in Washington have learned how to climb trees??


That guy has got some mass to him!! Congrats! That's some good eating!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 14, 2017)

Awesome man!!!


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice rack!


----------

